# how to open AKG K-420 for Ear Pad replacement ?



## phone head

Hi,
   
  i need to replace the earpads of my K-420, but can´t get it open. I´m afraid to damage them with the wrong method.
   
  So does anybody know how to do it ?
   
   
  thanks


----------



## phone head

nevermind, I figured it out.


----------



## marck

Hi,
   
  I recently have the same problem. How did you manage to open it?
   
  And are there any generic ear pads I can buy to replace?


----------



## marck

I found tiny screws in one of the 3 holes when i pry away the ear pad cushions. But when I tried to unscrew, it seems very tight. For fear of damaging the headphone, I did not continue. Is it the right way to open the headphone?


----------



## chocolatewol

Hi, does anyone have some suggestions for what I can replace the pads with (and maybe a little how-to for someone as DIY-dumb as myself?)
  
 Anyway, sorry for bringing this back up - the AKG K420 were my first headphones I bought when I was getting into headphones more seriously (I'd had some HD212s at one point but as much as I liked them, couldnt' use them.. and thus didn't go any further) - As such, I'm very attached to them. Because of how easy they are to wear, I use them almost exclusively at work because I can talk to my coworkers while listening. 
  
 I'd love some help, if possible. Don't want to have to get rid of otherwise happy headphones.


----------



## HarukaMizune

I recently bought myself an akg-k420 recently for cheap on catchoftheday.com.
 The stock ear pads were relatively comfortable but after a few hours I needed to take a break from them.

 Just for some experimentation I did pull apart 1 of the ear pads, which is glued to a plastic O ring.
 The glue wasn't strong enough so the ear pad came off without the plastic ring.
 So I put used a plastic card to stuff the edges back in, and unfortunately the end result was a misshapen ear pad.

 Not content with the results, I decided to replace them with the Sennheiser HD-414 ear pads.
 They fit quite well and are a lot more comfortable.
 There is no significant change in sound quality but I did notice a hint of a slightly more open soundstage as the padding in the centre of the HD-414 pads are thicker than the akg-k420 stock pads.

 For the other ear pad, I figured out a way to remove them along with the plastic ring in one piece.
 First you will need to get a small screwdriver and feel for the screw holes, lift and hook it over the lip.
 After that, you can repeat this in a circular motion.
 Please not that the plastic ring may tear during this operation so take care to do it bit by bit.

 I did find a disassembly video on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNBjuiOrxGw

 I may post the photos up on head-fi when my account gets approval to do so.
  
  
  

 Happy Listening,

 H.M


----------



## HarukaMizune

deleted double posting.


----------



## marck

Great sharing - I learned from this experience that the earpads do play a part in how the music sounded. That said, I was not able to convince myself to use another pair of ear pads which can replace perfectly the AKG420 pads. Sennheiser is more commonly used and accessories more easily purchased, and if it has a pair that can 'almost' replicate the effects, that would be great.
  
 So, good post. Cheers.


----------



## HarukaMizune

Update:
 I found a set of replacement earpads on ebay with the plastic ring.
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-New-Replacement-earpad-For-AKG-K420-Leather-ear-pad-/251076873171?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3a75590bd3

 So far this is the only supplier I found that has this whereas all other sellers had just the foam  only.
 I just ordered 2 pairs for back up and I doubt that these are "genuine".
 So I will let you guys know whether they fit once I've received them.

 Otherwise I may have to stick with the HD-414 pads unless there's a better solution of sourcing a genuine pair.
 It did cross my mind whether I should try using cushions for the AKG k450's but I'll leave that for another time when I my wallet isn't hurting so bad.

 H.M


----------



## HarukaMizune

Hi Guys,

 My account has finally been blessed by the Head-Fi mods and I can finally upload photos.
 Here's the result with a removal guide and alternative application of the HD-414 ear pads.

http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/869726/akg-k420-ear-pad-replacement-and-alternatives#

 I did leave a few commentary on how to remove the plastic ring / ear pad.

 Apologies in advance if my guide seems newbish coz I am actually new to the audio world and got sucked into it last year starting with an ath-m50 haha~

 H.M


----------



## FInixNOver

Why not use the pads from AKG K450?
 I bought a pair of those to replace the ones from my K420, which were worn out, and if anything else, they improved the listening experience, along with the confort.
 I got them from here:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251076877468?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## HarukaMizune

nice one flinx, I will be ordering a pair and give em a go


----------



## samidogeid

so.. anyone knows how to take off the foam pad without breaking them ?
 it is glued to o ring .. is it possible to open n fixed it good?


----------



## HarukaMizune

you can try and remove it by pulling out the earpad by pinching it out from one corner and working your way around. You can also use a flathead screwdriver to pry out the first corner which i found to be easier to get it going, then remove it using fingers. There is very little elasticity in the O-Ring and it could result in a warped earpad when you try and put it back on.  I had a low success rate at keeping these things intact, however you can order these earpads on ebay in which I suggest you buy some backups before you try this.
  
 Best of Luck
  
 H.M


----------



## samidogeid

harukamizune said:


> you can try and remove it by pulling out the earpad by pinching it out from one corner and working your way around. You can also use a flathead screwdriver to pry out the first corner which i found to be easier to get it going, then remove it using fingers. There is very little elasticity in the O-Ring and it could result in a warped earpad when you try and put it back on.  I had a low success rate at keeping these things intact, however you can order these earpads on ebay in which I suggest you buy some backups before you try this.
> 
> Best of Luck
> 
> H.M


 

 hmmmm .. i wonder how do they put it on manufacture process


----------

